# Amplificador OCL 300W HIFI by MJ15004,MJ15003



## maxep (Nov 9, 2007)

hola muchachos. urgando por internet encontre este amplificador que me parecio bastante interesante por la potencia y la thd. en fin. aca van los diagramas pcb y lista de materiales.
(EN INGLES)


R1-19= 1Kohm 5W R34-35= 0.1ohm 5W C14-17= 100uF 100V
R2-3= 4.7Kohm R36-43= 39ohm C15= 100nF 250V polyester
R4-5= 22ohm R37-42= 5.6Kohm 1W Q1-2-3= BC547
R6-14= 10Kohm R38-41= 220ohm 5W Q4-5-6= BC557
R7-8= 1Kohm R39-40= 0.1ohm 5W Q7-11-12= BD140 or BC640
R9-23*=10K ohm R44-45= 0.1ohm 5W Q8= BC549
R10= 10ohm *see circuit sch. R46= 4.7ohm 2W Q9-10-15= BD139 or BC639
R11-13= 2.2Kohm R47= 100ohm Q13-14= MJ15004
R12= 22Kohm C1= 2.2uF 25V Q16-17= MJ15003
R15-16= 22ohm C2-6= 330pF ceramic TR1= 2K2 Trimmer
R17-18= 4.7Kohm C3-8= 100uF 100V F1-2= 5A Fuse Fast
R20-25= 390ohm C4-9= 100nF 250V D1-3= 5.1V 0.5W Zener
R21= 6.8Kohm C5= 100nF 100V polyester D2= 62V/5W Zener or 47v and 15V in series
R22= 4.7Kohm C7= 100uF 25V D4-5= 1N4004
R24-26-33= 220ohm C10= 1.5nF 100V polyester L1=10 turns diameter 1mm in 15mm diameter tube
R27-32= 100ohm 1W C11-12= 1.5nF 100V polyester
R28.31= 100ohm C13-16= 100nF 250V polyester *Use R23=6k8 for 4 ohm loudspeakers

.

si quieren saber mas sobre este amplificador aca les dejo el link:
http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/pow...00w-power-amplificadorfier-ocl-by-transister/


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 10, 2010)

A ver  si lo reflotamos, acá está completo éste amplificador, es una belleza


----------



## palomo (Jun 10, 2010)

De hecho yo también ya tenía éste diagrama en la computadora desde hace tiempo, estoy armando un sonido solo me falta el amplificador de los brillos, éste va a manejar unos tweeter tipo bala de 500W (eso dice la marca cosa que no me lo creo ), y estoy analizando tres posibles candidatos, con éste serían 4 así que ya tendría para entretenerme un rato, te muestro en el archivo adjunto cuales son los candidatos, a mi elección me inclino por el segundo y el tercero, vos que ya lo oiste que mas me puedes comentar del amplificador ? 

De hecho solo subí los diagramas, ya que cuento con toda la información de cada uno de ellos, tanto PCB, lista de materiales, posibles sustitutos etc. etc. del Titán no es mala onda pero ya lo tengo también, no te imaginas la gran cantidad de información de amplificadores que tengo, desde un TDA, STK, LM, Sinclair, Zener BTL, Master, Peavey Clonados, QSC clonados, Antony Holton, Uf, toda una colección gracias a FE,  así que voy a analizar éste, no le habia dado interés porque andaba jugando con el Zener BTL y el Master, pero como  vi que varios amigos empezaron a comentar de éste amplificador en otros post me llamó la atención, así que me pondré a analizarlo para tomar una decisión.

Saludos


----------



## alexcesarpalma (Jun 10, 2010)

aja!!, este amplificador ya lo arme, por lo que he estado viendo en las respuestas tal y como dicen, me quedo de maravilla!!!, valla recomendado, si funciona perfectamente solo los transistores requieren un buen disipador de calor y grasa, pero si sirve para armarte un buen sonido casero


----------



## bachi (Jun 17, 2010)

SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> Amigo maxep No tienes el pcb en pdf para inprimirlo y hacer mas fail la placa


 Hola, no se, pero  he notado ( que alguien me corrija si me equivoco ) que la pcb es doble cara y a lo mejor no resulta tan facil la elaboraciòn


----------



## palomo (Jun 18, 2010)

Bachi en eso tienes razon, pero si lees ya no le estamos dando bola a ese ampli se esta comentando el PA300 que subio electromecanico, este ampli ya se habia discutido anteriormente solo que no me acuerdo donde.

Saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 24, 2010)

Muy bien palomo por tus acertados comentarios a ver si tu tienes mas informacion atualizada del ampli que subio electromecanico


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 24, 2010)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Muy bien palomo por tus acertados comentarios a ver si tu tienes mas informacion atualizada del ampli que subio electromecanico


 

que innformacion mas nesecitas puntualmente haver si te ayudamos por que esta completo el proyecto en el archivo


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 30, 2010)

Bueno es que no soy tan bueno en ésto de la electrónica pero por ahora no tengo demasiado tiempo así es que cuando me de espacio avanzaré ese amplificador a ver si me sale, por lo pronto he estado solo observando el diagrama, gracias por querer ayudarme.

Hola https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/6806-maxep/ no se si segiras en el foro pero de el proyecto que dices solo lo ordene un poco los materiales ausar adjunto archivo

Ésta es una simulación del amplificador de 300w a ver chequéenlo

 Les deseo feliz año nuevo a todos 
 Y que todos sus deseos se cumplan


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 4, 2011)

les dejo este aporte a consideracion de ustedes compañeros del foro ¿sera de 300w?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> les dejo este aporte a consideracion de ustedes compañeros del foro ¿sera de 300w?


 
100 Watts sobre 8 ohms

Saludos !


----------



## bachi (Ene 4, 2011)

maxep dijo:


> hola muchachos. urgando por internet encontre este amplificador que me parecio bastante interesante por la potencia y la thd. en fin. aca van los diagramas pcb y lista de materiales.
> (EN INGLES)
> 
> 
> ...




Hola, al parecer esta pcb es a doble cara, y si no tienen experiencia realizando este tipo de pcb, les recomiendo armar una simple ( o sea de una cara ) y luego que adquieran experiencia a darle duro con la otra.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 5, 2011)

otro esquema a consideracion esta completo dizque que es de 300w....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2011)

Con +/- 50 V y parlante de 4 ohms llegarías cerca de los 300 Watts , peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeero en el diagrama no encontré la impedancia del parlante 


Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

jorge morales dijo:


> otro esquema a consideracion esta completo dizque que es de 300w....



Ese es el amplificador 300 W Elektor

​



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con +/- 50 V y parlante de 4 ohms llegarías cerca de los 300 Watts , ...........





			
				Elektor dijo:
			
		

> Power output (0.1% THD) 164 W into 8 Ω
> 275 W into 4 Ω


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola. Correcto Fogo.!!! Ese amplificador lo RECOMIEDO ya que tengo armadas dos plaquetas funcionando y verdaderamente está muy bien desarrollado.
Al que lo arme no tenga dudas, es facil, arranca a la primera, tiene todas las protecciones necesarias, el retardo incluido, que mas...
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218345/ _ 
Bueno algunas fotos y suerte al que lo arme.

Saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Juan Jose dijo:


> ....Ese amplificador lo RECOMIEDO ya que tengo armadas dos plaquetas funcionando ....


! Remonono ¡ tu amplificador


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 10, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Remonono ¡ tu amplificador



Gracias Fogo. La verdad que es un muy buen amplificador. Y la potencia que desarrolla es mas que interesante para la mayoria de las aplicaciones que le puedo dar. Ya para mayores potencias, NO me arriesgo a armar y directamente comprado nuevo con garantia. Es mucho dinero para experimentar.




			
				DELPHOS dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos de foros de Electronica, desde hace tiempo sigo con interes sus posts, los felicito a todos por sus valiosos aportes, en este caso, me interesa este amplificador, y pues soy novato en electronica, me podrian indicar por favor para la version stereo, como se conectarian ambas plaquetas entre si, y el trafo de cuanto amperaje seria.
> Gracias por susu aportes



Delphos, a aque etapa amplificadora te refieres, la PA300?.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## Delphos (Ene 10, 2011)

Gracias por contestar Juan Jose, efectivamente, pregunto por la PA 300, gracias.

Hola Fogonazo, me interesa el amplificador PA300 mencionado anteriormente, porque al parecer está mas completo (ajuste Biass, protección contra cortos, retardo en encendido)  que otros circuitos mostrados en el foro, podría preguntarte tu que opinión tienes de éste amplificador ? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 13, 2011)

DELPHOS dijo:


> Gracias por contestar Juan Jose, efectivamente, pregunto por la PA 300, Gracias


 
Bueno entonces te paso el pdf del articulo completo. 
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/218435/ _ 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## alemayol (Feb 14, 2011)

hola colegas estoy por armar este exelente amplificador pero tengo una duda en el diagrama ay un punto llamado (CLIP) que va a la R31 de 10K es solo una malla que envuelve el cable de (AC) que va al D12 o ese pin llamado clip va a algun lado en especial.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 14, 2011)

Hola Alemayol. Ese terminal es una recopia de la seña de salida del amplificador operacional y en combinación con un puente de diodos y un led la puedes utilizar como indicador de recote o Cliping (asi se denomina en las potencias comerciales).
Si no la usas debera quedar abierto y no va conectado a nada. 

saludos y suerte

Juan jose


----------



## crimson (May 22, 2011)

Gracias al buen consejo del amigo Juan José  me decidí a hacer este excelente amplificador, pero en una versión más pequeña, con una fuente de +-50V, a ver que resultado daba, y debo decir que los resultados son *excelentes*. Muy buen sonido, agradable escucha y *totalmente estable térmicamente*. Con esa fuente entrega cómodamente 90 Watts antes del recorte y lo he probado con una fuente de +/- 33V comprobando que entrega unos 50W con la misma calidad y totalmente fría, con lo que se podría armar una con TIP35 / 36C a la salida y los drivers sin disipador, para el que desee hacer un amplificador verdaderamente HI FI sin gastar demasiado. Tengan en cuenta al BD139 que va al disipador, yo lo conecté con un cable plano y lleva media vuelta de torcedura del cable para que el emisor quede bien conectado,estén atentos a este detalle. Dejo las fotos y un .pdf con la plaqueta en espejo. Saludos C


----------



## Juan Jose (May 23, 2011)

Excelente aporte Crimson y Felicitaciones por tu trabajo. Se ve muy prolijo!!!

El circuito me viene al pelo para un pequeño proyecto que debo realizar para un amigo que necesita un amplificador HIFi de 90 watts mas o menos y con un subwoofer. Asique pensé. el mismo diseño y la placa probada por un integrante del FORO: LISTO, amasada la torta a cocinarla!!.
Bueno, cuando lo tenga terminado subo fotos y respuestas en frecuencia con osciloscopio. 
será: 90 + 90 + 300 y me parece que algun chiche as. 

Un saludos y nuevamente felicitaciones por el ampli concluido. 

Suerte

Juan josé.


----------



## crimson (May 24, 2011)

Gracias Juan José, ya estoy pensando en hacer la versión 40W de este bichito, en una placa más chica. Tiene la ventaja que si disminuís la tensión de alimentación baja la potencia _pero no la calidad,_ así que pienso aprovechar esto para hacer una placa de menos potencia pero excelente sonido aparte de ser más pequeña y con transistores más económicos. Lindo fierrito estás armando, 90+90+300... lindo para escuchar Pink Floyd al mango... (¿No irá a escuchar "los Leales" no...?). Sakudos C


----------



## Juan Jose (May 24, 2011)

Si es un desarrollo muy bueno el PA300. El hermano mayor es el denominado TITAN 2000 (en realidad tira 450 watts rms sobre 8 ohms con una distorsión debajo del 0.03%) y es un proyecto que tengo pendiente desde hace ya unos años. Por motivos de trabajo es que no me puedo poner con él. Tiene doble alimentación en los rail de alimentación pero hasta incluye una fuente regulada de 80 vcc simétricos!! Placa doble FAZ (que me frena un poco) y es bastante mas complejo. Pero ya me voy a sacar las ganas . 

Bueno, el tema de que el amplificador NO modifica su distorsión es una ventaja en este tipo de tipologias y ademas una virtud de amplificadores PENSADOS. Este creo que es uno de ellos. 

Hay muchas mas, pero siempre me aseguro antes de recomendar, probarlo Yo antes por las dudas. 

Para el de 40 me anoto tambien, pero ya entonces vamos por el 40 + 40 + 150 y tenemos una gama de estapas que cubren muy bien el audio HI FI en versión 2.1  desde PC hasta Home cinemas y algo de PA por que no? Algunos DJ tienen buen oido todavía 

Bueno, cuando haga los mios subo fotos y nuevamente felicitaciones por el equipo que has armado. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## Holas (May 24, 2011)

Perdòn , por meterme ; pero quiero sacarme una duda... , que tengo al ver estas màquinas del otro mundo(por lo menos para mi alcance falta ...) ; pero quisiera saber si me teorìa o por lo menos lo que pienso , haber si me confundo por lo que vi de crimson .
 Los amplificadores Hi-Fi , no se caracterizan por sus exelentes prestaciones(en baja THD , y por que se mantienen a temperatura ambiente los drivers o transistores cuando se usa el amplificador)

Ahora , mi pregunta

Porque el señor crimson , puso en su amplificador un disipador para los transistores de salida?


----------



## Juan Jose (May 24, 2011)

El concepto de Hi Fi s un concepto no específico. Se denomina así a los amplificadores que no son comercialmente utilizados en audio profesional y que generalmente tienen una baja distorsión o prestaciones mas lineales como por ejemplo una respuesta en frecuencia plana entre el rango de frecuencias audible. 
Aca hay un tema donde se propone aclarar y lo hace MUY BIEN la diferencia entre amplificadores comunes, HI FI y los nuevos comercaialmente definidos como Hi END. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/

Respecto de los disipadores, te comento que no hay relación alguna en la definición de calidad del amplificador con si tiene refrigeración por convección (disipadores) o por ventilación forzada (disipadores mas chicos y ventiladores). La clase de amplificación que mas perfectamente reproduce una nota analógica de audio es la clase A y por contrapartida es la menos eficiente y la que genera mayor temperatura en los tr de salida. 

Si, por ejemplo, vas a escuchar que amplificadores hogareños NO traen ventilador porque la idea es que solamente los parlantes generen sonido y no se le agregue ruido de ventiladores al ambiente. Pero es una situción subjetiva ya que tranquilamente puedes marchar los ventiladores solo a determinada poptencia y asi evitar la interferencia del sonido. 

Espero se aclaren tus dudas con esto y sino seguimos en contacto, que para ese está el foro. 

saludos y suerte

juan José.



crimson dijo:


> Gracias Juan José, ya estoy pensando en hacer la versión 40W de este bichito, en una placa más chica. Tiene la ventaja que si disminuís la tensión de alimentación baja la potencia _pero no la calidad,_ así que pienso aprovechar esto para hacer una placa de menos potencia pero excelente sonido aparte de ser más pequeña y con transistores más económicos. Lindo fierrito estás armando, 90+90+300... lindo para escuchar Pink Floyd al mango... (¿No irá a escuchar "los Leales" no...?). Sakudos C


 

MUSICA, me mataste con los leales (perdo si ofendo a alguien pero la verdad que no se de que se trata). 
Lo mio es muy variado, pero siempre dentro del rock y pop internacional y nacional.

Favoritos: QUEEN, PHIL COLLINS y los lentos del 80 

pruebo los equipos con temas remizados de la decada del 80. 

saludos y suerte

Juan José.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2011)

Les dejo el original * * o sea el PA 600 que yo armé por el 97'.

Para bajos , sonorización , PA , anda muy bién , aunque puede sonar algo "comprimido" y "metálico" para Hifi.


----------



## crimson (Jun 29, 2011)

Bueno, prometido es deuda, aquí está la versión "mini-mini" del PA300 de Elektor, la PA50. Está a propósito armada con componentes absolutamente comunes, nada de BAT85 ni NE5534, sino humildes 1N4148 y TL071 y los capacitores son lentejitas cerámicas. 
El sonido sigue siendo muy bueno y la estabilidad térmica excelente, calienta lo normal, luego de escuchar un rato largo el disipador alcanza los 48 grados. Los driver calientan un poco, pero no creo que justifiquen llevar disipador. Ojo que usé un MPSA42 en vez de un BD139 para sensar la temperatura en el disipador, los valores de resistencia cambian,y los zener son de 13V en vez de 15V, por lo demás, son los mismos valores de las anteriores PA.Es un amplificador sencillo y absolutamente recomendable. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Jun 29, 2011)

Muy lindo, C. Felicitaciones.

Puesto a criticar, sólo puedo observarle dos detalles con ánimo constructivo: Uno, el PCB, que debería estar sujeto al disipador para que no se sacudiera, pero eso tocará verlo cuando esté montado en donde vaya a ir. El otro, ¿pusiste los niples del lado de afuera de los tornillos por algo?. Yo los pondría del lado de adentro para evitar que quedaran con tensión (aislar el tornillo del transistor y no el tornillo del disipador). No es esperable que pase nada, peeeeeeeeeero... ¿_pa'qué_ dejarlos así?.

Dos cuestiones menores y circustanciales. Por lo demás, muy bonito ampli te mandaste, che.
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Jun 30, 2011)

Gracias sergiod, juanjosé y Cacho. Esta placa es totalmente experimental, en algún momento tendrá su gabinete, y sus correspondientes tornillos de fijación, y los bujecitos de los transistores... buéh, quedaron así... prometo para el próximo (que será MOSFET) cambiarlos . Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hoy estuve experimentando una MOSFET, con la misma arquitectura de amplificador de tensión con operacional. Tiene un sonido excelente, mejor que las de transistores. Está aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus (Ago 16, 2011)

Este amplificador lo descubri hace poco, al no estar en la cabecera del hilo, como es costumbre  en mi, cuando un amplificador me gusta, al final acabo  haciendo el PCB.  
  Nunca me han seducido  los amplificadores con todo incluido, son grandes y mas difíciles de integrar y de  arreglar, los prefiero modulares, asi pongo y quito lo que quiero, a mi gusto.  Estuve a punto de hacer una excepción con este.  Aquí presento otra versión del PA-300, modificado y reducido para que sea mas fácil su ensamblaje y poder  utilizar transistores con montura plástica tipo TO-3PBL , la placa mide 165,1 x 74mm.  
  No tiene ninguna protección  de las previstas en el esquema principal, y he observado que  es necesario utilizar un retardo de conexión al parlante, el amplificador golpea al encenderlo y hace ruidos  importantes al apagarlo, por lo demás es otro de esos buenos amplificadores que hay en el foro, con una calidad de sonido muy alta, recomendable como mas de una vez  he leido. 
  Lo he probado con +-50v y con +-56v viendo que los valores de alimentación en el integrado quedan algo por encima de +-15v en ambos casos, así que hay un abanico de +-50 a +-60 voltios  según el esquema,  en los que funciona perfectamente sin tener que cambiar ningún valor.  
  Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2011)

Cuando alguien hace algo bien es de felicitarse pero cuando lo hace muy mal como este caso y prentende encima que otros cometan los mismos erroes hay que ponerlo en evidencia.
En este foro hay muy buenos trabajos, que son dignos de elogio como  tu paisano tupolev que ha presentado muy buenos trabajos, cosas echas con mucha seriedad y coherencia, solo por mencionar a uno y no es el único, lamentablemente no es  tu caso


----------



## Quercus (Ago 16, 2011)

Y quien es el juez que dicta que los amplificadores tienen que ser de una  y solo de una forma  *TU*, ¿te estas adjudicando muchas virtudes no? yo posteo un trabajo, una versión nada mas que cada cual es libre de hacer, sin pretender nada,  cuando hablas crees que pontificas, que estas en posesión de la verdad absoluta y nada mas lejos de la realidad, cuantos amplificadores hay en el foro asi y todavía no te he escuchado ir uno por uno diciendo lo mismo, claro que este he sido yo  el que lo ha posteado y tu tienes obsesion conmigo, ya te dije, que me gustan las relaciones cordiales, pero a ti no,  y me gustaría saber porque, no te procupes al final empezaremos a subir el tono y los mensajes que borraran no son los tuyos. Si algo no te gusta sencillamente no lo montes, buena o mala, como he dicho es solo una versión mas, solo eso. No te pongas nervioso.
  En que hay buenos trabajos vamos a estar de acuerdo, pero ninguno tuyo, por lo menos que yo haya visto, porque lo único que he visto ha sido una placa comercial, que a mucho habras montado pero el PCB no lo has hecho tu,  te pongas como te pongas . deberías aportar algo que por honradez sea tuyo 100%. Tres mil y muchos  mensajes de buenos regulares y malos mensajes pero aportes  muy,  muy, muy,  muyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  poquitos, asi no podemos criticar lo que tu haces, mucha teoría y muy, muy, muy, muyyyyyyyyyy  poca practica.
  Consejo:  aporta  mas, aparte de hablar tanto, quiero ver algo con *tu firma,* para saber que es tuyo, estoy harto de tanta teoría  desde tu pulpito, quiero practica para ver si eres tan bueno como pretendes ser, asi podremos estar en igualdad de condiciones, ahora solo podemos criticar los mios, creo que no es justo, asi veremos tu seriedad y tu coherencia desde mi punto de vista, como tu haces conmigo, siempre que puedes, claro que  lo de aportar lamentablemente tampoco es tu caso, lo tuyo es criticar. 
  Lo de que me gustaría que las relaciones fueran cordiales es sincero, pero no soy de los que ponen la otra mejilla, lo siento.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Ago 18, 2011)

Hola juan y crimson se agradece por mi parte.
Los amplificadores cuando se hacen para uso profesional o comercial deben llevar protecciones de todo tipo, eso es obvio, pues hay cada elemento por ahí. Los de uso personal para mi gusto no, pues lo voy a utilizar yo, o alguien que conozco, si vas a usar esta potencia de 150w a 40w, 60w o 100w esporadicamete a tope , bien refrigerado con todo conectado debidamente, protector con retardo, y el que lo usa sabe lo que hace, lo demás sobra, como siempre depende del uso que se le vaya a dar y quien lo utilice. 
Cuando yo vi por primera vez este amplificador pensé que el PCB era monstruoso 200x 125mm aprox. mas del doble de superficie que la reducción que yo he hecho: 
1º para hacerlo seria mas complicado, el método de la plancha, al menos para mi, es mas complicado cuanto mas grande es el PCB 
2º los MJ15003/04 nunca lo he visto autenticos por aquí 
3º para meterlo dentro de una caja con el refrigerador además si no tenia la forma adecuada iba a complicar mucho la cosa, con transistores plásticos siempre es mas fácil. 
Asi que decidi hacer la reducción manteniendo la misma potencia, salió 165 x 74mm con condensadores de desacople, en la placa original solo lleva de 100nF, incluso al ver que podía en el mismo tamaño, hice una segunda versión, que no he probado, idéntica pero con la protección por sobre corriente, si a eso le sumamos un buen protector externo, incluso en una placa de 80 x 50mm aprox. cabe el protector y un termostato para desconectar por temperatura que se puede poner en cualquier parte de la caja, la diferencia queda reducida a “0” de esta forma pongo solo lo que me interesa, solo el amplificador, o con las protecciones que necesito, como decía en el primer post, con la ventaja de poder distribuirlo de mejor forma, según mis necesidades, dentro del gabinete, pero bueno cuestión de gustos o de manias. 
Todo no es para uso profesional, cuando yo comienzo un diseño de PCB para amplificador, lo hago pensando *en mis necesidades*, no en que lo vaya a vender, después lo posteo por si  alguien le interesa, que lo monte,  además, y lo mas importante, *esto para mí es un hobby*, disfruto haciéndolo. 
Creo que no es lo mismo ver las cosas desde el punto de vista profesional que desde el aficionado, puede hacer que veamos las cosas de distinto color y el entendimiento sea mas dificil.
Saludos


----------



## mikekii1206 (Oct 3, 2011)

amigo una pregunta los transistores de potencia pueden ser reemplazados por mj802 y el 4502 son transistores checa que aguantan 3A lo que pasa es que yo tengo cantidades y son los originales


----------



## Quercus (Oct 3, 2011)

mikekii1206 dijo:


> amigo una pregunta los transistores de potencia pueden ser reemplazados por mj802 y el 4502 son transistores checa que aguantan 3A lo que pasa es que yo tengo cantidades y son los originales


 

Esa pareja de complementarios te vale para alimentarlo a +-45v como máximo, estando al limite (son de 90v) por lo demás los puedes utilizar perfectamente, con ellos puedes montar el que posteo crimson  PA-150 que es el mas adecuado para ese voltaje.
  Saludos


----------



## crimson (Oct 20, 2011)

Acá está  el último que hice, a la placa de dos transistores le agregué dos más, con las resistencias de emisor "por arriba". Las Tr de salida son MJ15015 / 16 y tira 100W continuos sin problemas, apenas toma temperatura. Saludos C


----------



## Quercus (Oct 20, 2011)

Como la reparación  y el montaje aquí, prácticamente a desaparecido pues no se encuentran como antes y los que hay, o no son lo que quieres o son muy caros, el de la foto 1 a unos 10€  según modelo ya mecanizado y el de la foto 2 a mas de 120€ de 1metro sin mecanizar (un robo) solo queda apañarte con el primero o conseguir  TO-3 autenticos  (misión imposible) o empezar a buscar guias de aluminio de cualquier tipo en los metalistas, y ver que puedes hacer. Asi que cuando veo una etapa que no quieren reparar intento que me la vendan, aunque solo sea por los radiadores.
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Se me ocurre una idea después de leerte , la protección podría montarse en una plaquetita opcional vertical




 Aquí esta, con la protección por sobre corriente de quitar y poner, como sugeriste,  y algunos cambios en el ruteado para mejorarlo, no lo he probado y no se si lo hare, pero al estar hecho con el esquematico con el que hice el otro solo queda verificar la protección, lo cual he hecho,  y creo que todo esta bien.
  La protección esta calculada para el SOA de los MJ15003/4  que para 60v, esta en 3A para el  que yo he utilizado  esta aprox. en 2A asi que la resistencia del emisor, creo que habrá que aumentarla, para que  funcione correctamente. 
  Si a alguien le interesa, que lo diga, y en cuanto pueda  preparo los archivos y los subo.
  Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa, que lo diga, y en cuanto pueda  preparo los archivos y los subo.


Don Quercus: Usted no se preocupe si a alguien le interesa o nó ==> suba toda la info con confianza que acá es bien recibida!!!!!!


----------



## Quercus (Nov 3, 2011)

Lo de que “si a alguien le interesa que lo pida” lo decía por lo que paso un poco mas atrás, es muy triste y muy descorazonador que te tires muchas horas haciendo un trabajo, y que lo pongas a disposición del foro con la mayor ilusión del mundo (eso lo sabe cualquiera de los que postean trabajos) para que ocurran esto, hay muchas formas de decir las cosas.





ezavalla dijo:


> Don Quercus: Usted no se preocupe si a alguien le interesa o nó ==> suba toda la info con confianza que acá es bien recibida!!!!!!



  Por favor…. Lo del “Don” me abruma, ahí va, a ver que les parece.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2011)

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí esta, con la protección por sobre corriente de quitar y poner, como sugeriste, y algunos cambios en el ruteado para mejorarlo, no lo he probado y no se si lo hare, pero al estar hecho con el esquematico con el que hice el otro solo queda verificar la protección, lo cual he hecho, y creo que todo esta bien.
> La protección esta calculada para el SOA de los MJ15003/4 que para 60v, esta en 3A para el que yo he utilizado esta aprox. en 2A asi que la resistencia del emisor, creo que habrá que aumentarla, para que funcione correctamente.
> Si a alguien le interesa, que lo diga, y en cuanto pueda preparo los archivos y los subo.
> Saludos


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 62393



Me gustó che !


----------



## Quercus (Nov 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, me alegro de que les guste, como decía antes, esta basado prácticamente en el otro que probe, tan es asi que olvide actualizar la fecha a 30 de octubre, y veo difícil que tenga algun fallo, pero bueno la verdad es que habrá que probarlo para estar seguro 100%.
   Queria haber hecho el PCB de la protección  de parlantes y de temperatura que trae, pero el KTY81-122 no lo consigo, asi que vere como ensamblo para acompañarlo, un protector de altavoces con retardo, un soft start y un termo ventilador. 
  Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2011)

Creo que el *KTY81-122* lo podés reemplazar por un termistor PTC de 1 k , fijate las hojas de datos 

Saludos !


----------



## Quercus (Nov 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el dato, la primera vez que consulte los componentes vi que era de ese valor 1k, concretamente 1000 a 1020Ω pero pensé que era algo de mucha mas precisión, y  un PTC normal, no serviría para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito. 
  Incluso en una tienda me dijeron que en un  almacen tenían el KTY81-222  que me pasara en dos días para que se lo mandaran, es justo el doble, 2000 2040Ω, pongo dos en paralelo y listo, cuando llegue había sido un error de inventario, no les quedaba, asi que como decimos por aquí “MI gozo en un pozo”
  Los que si consigo son los:  
   KTY81-120 (980 a 1020Ω) 
  KTY81-121 (980 a 1000Ω) 
  ¡¡¡Toma ya!!!!  ¡¡¡ Los dos anteriores!!!:cabezon:  Ya es mala suerte. Puede que alguno sirva, incluso mejor que la PTC. 
  El que los tiene es Mouser , habría que juntar otros componentes y hacer un pedido.
  Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 7, 2011)

Al final no me resisti a probarlo,  ya esta montado y funcionando. 
  Como pensaba, al ser el mismo circuito no he tenido ningún problema y arranco a la primera,  la única diferencia con el primero, son los zocalos para poner la proteccion por sobre corriente, que es de quitar y poner,  o soldarla definitivamente si apetece, según gustos y necesidades y el ruteado que es mas ordenado, con la parte de entrada de señal con una distribución diferente.
  En el PCB que he montado hay dos cambios menores sobre el que publique anteriormente :     La R19 esta un poco mas a la derecha y centrada con el zocalo derecho de la protección, y el condensador de entrada, cambie los dos de 1uF por uno que consegui de 2,2uF,  eso es todo.  
    Saludos

Pediria por favor, que si algun moderador quisiera, juntase el archivo del amplificador con las fotos si no es mucho lio,  para dejarlo un poco mas ordenado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2011)

*Quercus10* , te quedó formidable    , y ya que la protección la tenés aparte , te dejo esta que yo se la copié a Fapesa para adaptarla a otros amplificadores , y es interesante ya que las de un solo transistor solo sirven para cortos temporales , en cambio la de dos transistores (tiristor) *proteje frente a cortocircuitos permanentes* .

Te dejo dibujito y datasheet 


Ver el archivo adjunto 51280






Fapesa50watts.zip 


Saludos !


----------



## Quercus (Nov 8, 2011)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, la verdad, que si que es un estupendo amplificador, espero que alguien se anime, monte pronto alguno y veamos fotos.  




DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Quercus10* , te quedó formidable    , y ya que la protección la tenés aparte , te dejo esta que yo se la copié a Fapesa para adaptarla a otros amplificadores , y es interesante ya que las de un solo transistor solo sirven para cortos temporales , en cambio la de dos transistores (tiristor) *proteje frente a cortocircuitos permanentes* .
> 
> Te dejo dibujito y datasheet




Gracias por el circuito de protección.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 18, 2011)

Ya comprendo, es una forma de expresarlo que por aqui no se entiende, bueno eso esta solucionado en el circuito, las resistencias de los emisores estan colocadas en parejas, pues debajo de la que hay a la derecha de cada pareja se ve un agujero, que esta mas cerca de la salida del emisor, es para eso mismo, colocar una resistencia de 4/5W en posición vertical,  en caso de querer hacerlo asi.
  Saludos


----------



## DIGITAL77 (Nov 18, 2011)

quercus10, nó domino bien el Eagle *xq* realmente diseñarìa unos circuitos recontra reducidos a lo que me dedico es a mantenimiento en audio profesional, a analizar y armar sistemas de potencia de alta eficiencia y ponerlas operativas. En una etapa decente lo ideal es que tenga limitadores de corriente para un eventual corto circuito es fundamental que lo lleve integrada, lo usan en todos sus power YAMAHA y muchas y otras marcas  reconocidas.Hay un power que me llamo la atencion es el ALESIS MATICA 900, tiene una calidad alucinante de  respuesta plana y es de REFERENCIA usado en estudios de grabacion. Subo el diagrama para que lo chequeen. Y me olvidaba quitale los filtros de 1000 uF que esta en tu PCB estan demas  xq ellos van en otra tarjeta junto al circuito de proteccion para DC y otros, asi tu diseño  sera aun mas reducido saludos desde Arequipa-Perú.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 18, 2011)

Mira que casualidad, tengo uno que me regalaron en una tienda de electrónica que compro, porque no funcionaba, ahora si y perfectamente, era de un PUB,  precisamente por atrás pone Alesis matica modelo 500/900,  ademas  el  I.C. de entrada y los transistores de salida son los mismos que pone en el esquematico que has subido.  Mañana te pongo alguna foto para que lo identifiques 100%.
 Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 21, 2011)

DIGITAL77 dijo:


> quercus10, nó domino bien el Eagle *xq* realmente diseñarìa unos circuitos recontra reducidos.
> Y me olvidaba quitale los filtros de 1000 uF que esta en tu PCB estan demas  xq ellos van en otra tarjeta junto al circuito de proteccion para DC y otros, asi tu diseño  sera aun mas reducido saludos desde Arequipa-Perú.




Para hacer el PCB más pequeño, hay varias soluciones y seguro que existen mas,  aparte de utilizar SMD, que no me seduce nada,  resistencias verticales, que para mi gusto queda muy feo y placa de doble cara, que en casa es poco menos que imposible de hacer. Cualquier PCB se puede mejorar y reducir *casi* indefinidamente, cada vez que lo observas, encuentras una mejora, *pero en algun momento hay que hacerlo, si no moriría en el ordenador*. Vamos con tres de ellas: 

Una de ellas es la que posteo abajo, colocar los transistores de potencia a derecha e izquierda, por debajo de la placa, el PCB es mas corto y estrecho, que dispuestos en línea, por lo que se aprovecha mejor toda su superficie, da igual poner o no esos condensadores que a ti no te gustan, porque dices que no tienen utilidad (van en el centro que queda vacio) pero que yo veo que los tienen la mayoría de los buenos amplificadores, o por lo menos los que mas me gustan, si están ahí es por algo y yo voy a seguir poniéndolos, a quien no le gusten y quiera utilizar el PCB es solo no ponerlos sin mas discusión, o diseñar un PCB sin ellos, dinero ahorrado. De todas formas agradecería que explicaras con mas detalle la forma que sugieres, aquí estamos para aprender, por lo menos yo.

Otra seria hacer el drivers solo en una placa, y los transistores de potencia, o bien en una placa aparte, o bien en otras dos placas, para adaptarlos mejor, según el radiador, esta forma creo, se entiende perfectamente.

La ultima es la que tiene el “Alesis Matica” transistores abajo y arriba, osea, la placa de control con la mitad de los transistores de potencia en ella, y otra placa con el resto de los transistores, que se coloca encima, si observamos la foto, se aprecia, aunque no muy bien. 

Las dos últimas, son las que mas se *reduce* el tamaño total, pero las que para mi gusto quedan peor estéticamente. Opino, que ninguna es mejor o peor que la otra, *y la reducción conseguida tampoco es escandalosa*, solo depende de cada montaje, espacio, radiador del que de dispone y distribución que se haga. Claro esta, si el diseño es ordenado y estéticamente aceptable, si no, se puede reducir mucho, pero haciendo un engendro poco atractivo.

Saludos

P.D. Otra cosa que quiero hacer, es darte las gracias por el manual de servicio del Alesis Matica, el modelo que tengo, es el pequeño. La verdad no le había hecho mucho caso a la fidelidad que pudiese dar, y solo lo había escuchado con altavoces de potencia, después de leerte, y en cuanto pueda, lo probare con altavoces de mas calidad.


----------



## DIGITAL77 (Dic 17, 2011)

Ahi les va el link de CM2k y algunos circuitos para que se entretengan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estaría bueno que los subas en un formato de imagen , para que todos puedan verlo


----------



## xavirom (Feb 25, 2012)

Hola  a todos!!

Hace un tiempo armé el PA300 que funcionó, pero tenía algún inconveniente con oscilaciones a algo por el estilo y quedó en un rincón en el que luego se le fueron poniendo cosas encima y bueno quedó en el olvido. Hace unos días mirando este post, me agarró esa cosa de querer ponerlo en funcionamiento y lo busqué, como no recordaba bien en que estado estaba, le cambié todos los transistores y el NE5534, pero resulta que no puedo lograr que funcione, los transistores no son truchos, es muy difícil ajustar la corriente de reposo, la misma varía bastante si le conecto una carga o no, inyectándole señal, en la salida apenas aparece algo, pero no es lo mismo que entra Haciendo algunas mediciones, veo que la tensión en la salida del operacional es de unos -14V(saturado hacia la rama negativa), levanté la resistencia R6 para ver que pasaba con el operacional, la tensión de salida sigue entorno a ese valor, la entrada negativa tiene del operacional -0.3V y la positiva -0.8V con R6 conectada o no.
El impreso no es el de la revista pero está bien, no tiene errores, está revisado y probado, recuerden que antes funcionaba.
La verdad es que no se que es lo que pasa.
Alguna idea?.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 27, 2012)

Hola. Seria bueno que subas algunas fotos del ampli o indicá los link si es que ya las subieste en su momento. 
asi va a ser mas facil ayudarte. 

saludos y suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## xavirom (Feb 28, 2012)

Juan José, encontré el problema, a veces la cabeza fresca piensa mejor, encontré una microscópica chorreada de estaño que cortocircuitaba 2 pistas. De todos modos voy a subir alguna foto para mostar la oscilación y una cosa extraña cuando empieza a recortar, gracias por tu interés.

Las fots 1 y 2, amplificador sin carga, en zona lineal, 1KHz
La foto 3, apenas comenzado el recorte, sin carga 1KHZ
La foto 6, 60% de potencia, con carga, 1KHz, se observa oscilación semiciclo positivo.
La foto 7 y 8, antes del recorte, con carga 1KHz, en detalle oscilación semiciclo positivo
La foto 9, apenas comenzado el recorte, con carga 1KHz.
La foto 10 es apenas comenzado el recorte ccon carga pero a 10 KHZ.

Por las dudas, es el PA300 de elektor que varias personas del foro lo construyeron. Esto es así ?


----------



## Quercus (Feb 28, 2012)

xavirom dijo:


> Por las dudas, es el PA300 de elektor que varias personas del foro lo construyeron.
> 
> Esto es así?


Si te refieres, a que si ¿Alguien  ha costruido  la version original? no lo se...Pero ¿otras versiones...?  date una vuelta por el hilo y veras que si, yo he costruido dos y de oscilaciones nada de nada, buen sonido, estabilidad termica y ningun problema. 
Si a ti te oscila es una lastima, algo que no tiene nada que ver con el diseño te deve estar pasando, tendras que ver con paciencia que es.
Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Feb 28, 2012)

*xavirom* dijo: _

_ 


> Por las dudas, es el PA300 de elektor que varias personas del foro lo construyeron.
> 
> Esto es así?​
> Si te refieres, a que si ¿Alguien ha costruido la version original? no lo se...Pero ¿otras versiones...?


 
Quizás me expresé mal, las oscilaciones fueron el motivo por el cual en su momento lo hice a un lado y por razones de tiempo nunca mas lo toqué, cuando digo "esto es así?", me estoy refiriendo a ese extraño recorte que aparece cuando está empezando a clippear (argentinismo)pre guntandole a alguien que efectivamente haya construido el PA300 original.

Pasando en limpio, a los que armaron el PA300 original, observaron si cuando recorta lo hace de esa manera?, o solo me esta pasando a mi?.

Gracias!​


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 28, 2012)

Bueno yo lo he construido y no recuerdo haber tenido esa oscilación. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/fotos-amplificadores-hechos-casa-13123/index26.html


se parece mucho a una soldadura fria o alguna interferencia en alguno de los componentes. Dejame revisar mis videos para ver si tengo la prueba de sonido registrada. 
Por otro lado, prueba un par de capacitores de 68 picos en paralelo con base colector de los driver de potencia. 

comenta resultados. 

saludos

Juan José


----------



## xavirom (Feb 28, 2012)

Gracias Juan José.

Estuve probando con capacidades entre base colector de los drivers pero la oscilación no cesa. Observando la salida del AO, noté que a medida que voy aumentando el nivel de la señal de entrada, comienza a aparecer la oscilación en la cresta negativa en la salida del mismo, pero no en la salida del amplificador (en potencia), sigo subiendo y mas tarde empieza a verse en la salida de potencia pero con la fase invertida, todo probado a 1 KHz.
Como dato curioso, a medida que aumento la frecuencia, la oscilación a la salida del AO, se va desplazando desde el pico negativo hacia el cero de la senoide aunque en la salida permanece siempre sobre la cresta.

Por último, aumenté la capacidad de C14 originalmente de 470pF a 1nF y prácticamente desaparecen las oscilaciones, verifiqué con onda cuadrada el slew rate y está en el orden de los +16V/uS, creo que ese aumento de capacidad puede que haga disminuir el selw rate.

Mañana voy a ver si sigo haciendo algo mas, mientras tanto se aceptan ideas.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 29, 2012)

Parece un tema de calidad de componentes. Por que no subes unas fotos de la plaqueta armada?. Asi podemos ayudarte mejor. 

Algunas notas: 

C5 es NO POLARIZADO. 
C14 es por 160vcc no de los comunes. 
D15 y D16 son diodos rápidos, no comunes. 

por eso te pido las fotos, alguno de los componentes eguramente se est{a bandeando de su valor cuando el amplificador debe estabilizarse trabajando con altas corrientes. 

saludos

Juan josé


----------



## xavirom (Feb 29, 2012)

Mañana pongo una foto, no creo que contribuya mucho pero..................

Efectivamente, C5 es no polarizado.
C14, originalmente puse uno del tipo styroflex marca MIAL, (medio prehistórico) se usaban muchísimo en FI de radios por su gran estabilidad, también puse cerámicos, puse 2 en serie de MYLAR de 1nF c/u, con idéntico resultado.
En cuanto a los diodos, no conseguí los que pide el circuito, puse unos schottky, con o sin los diodos, la falla persiste.

Todos los capacitores de .1uF, puse poliester Philips, el resto de los poliester puse EPCOS, las resistencias son al 1%.

Junto con la foto, voy a poner otras de la oscilación en la salida del operacional a distintas frecuencias, por ahí a a lguien se le prende la lamparita.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2012)

Esa oscilación sólo en el semiciclo positivo puede venir de un cable molesto pasando cerca de donde uno no querría (usualmente, la salida cerca de algo que vaya a la base) o de transistores falsos. Sé que dijiste queno tenías falsos, pero son una posibilidad (una foto ayudaría también).

El otro recorte tiene cara de un transistor saliéndose de punto. ¿Usaste algún reemplazo? ¿Cuál?.
Otra cosa: ¿El recorte aparece ya en la salida del operacional?.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Mar 1, 2012)

Acá va la foto de la placa armada bajo prueba.

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/8218/imagenb002.jpg

Las siguientes fotos son, en el trazo superior, la salida de potencia y el trazo inferior la salida del operacional, a 1KHZ, 4KHz, 8KHz, 12kHZ y 16KHz respectivamente.
Para entender mejor lo que se ve, el trazo superior invade la zona de visualización del trazo inferior,para ver mejor el problema.

Cacho:

Ya me cansé de revisar y no hay falsos contactos, todas las masas están conectadas en estrella, es mas, la conexión de masa de C7 y C8 la hice con unnegativo independiente, entonces me puse bien quisquilloso y la levanté y la conecté tal cual el circuito , es decir junto con la masa de R1, R3 y C6, sin diferencias en el funcionamiento. 

Todos los transistores son los que dice en el artículo de la revista, y son confiables, no intenté reemplazarlos, podría ser una prueba mas para realizar.

Saco un par de fotos mas y las subo explicando algun detalle mas

sigo..................................



Ahí va la foto del impreso lado cobre, esta es la compañera de la que estoy probando, se ve mejor que la que estoy probando, son idénticas.


http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7548/imagenb011.jpg

En las imágenes siguientes, se ve la salida de potencia en el trazo superior y la salida del AO en el inferior, la primera imágen es antes de clip, segunda al inicio del clip y la tercera dentro del clip.

Esto es aparte de la oscilación:

Algo que podría (o no) justificar la imágen 2 y 3 de estas últimas en la salida del operacional, es la implementación en el circuito original de un indicador "CLIP", me refiero a que si conecto un LED a R31, el mismo se enciende cuando aparece ese recorte violento en la salida de potencia y el operacional, por ahí los que lo probaron y aún lo conserven, quizá no notaron esto porque a mi me funciona mal o simplemente, es parte del comportamiento del circuito y puedan hacer la prueba.

Nuevamente gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 1, 2012)

Xavirom, dos cosas me resultan sospechosas ahí.

Los 15004 que tenés, tienen plomo (no tienen la G al final del número) y están marcados "a la antigua". Se ven bien, pero no me atrevería a decir que sean originales (estoy en un 80 originales y 20 que no).
Como no sé cuándo dejó ON de fabricarlos con plomo (esos son de 2004) ni desde cuándo cambió la marca (como los 15003 que se ven), no puedo asegurar que sean truchos. Eso es lo más "sutil" del asunto.

Ahora... Tenés un MJ15031. Esos transistores deberían ser MJE15031, la línea MJ es de potencia y viene en TO3. A ese no le tengo ni un poquito de fe.

Por lo demás, fijate si cambiando de posición los alambres del transistor de control de bias que tenés no cambia nada (estás usando el esquema del post 12, ¿no?). Inclusive podés soltarlo de su sujeción y ponelo paradito lo más alejado de todo lo demás que puedas. Si así va bien, ya sabés por dónde está el problema. Curiosamente está contra los transistores que manejan el lado positivo.

Si eso no soluciona la cosa, ¿tenés la oscilación en las bases de los 15030/31?. ¿Y en las bases de los de potencia?.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Mar 1, 2012)

Que grande Cacho, 4 ojos ven mejor que 2.

Lo de los MJE me lo recontra comí, hace un par de años que los tengo, los copré en Electrónica Liniers, son re truchos!!!!

Los MJ15003/4, te cuento que primero probé con otro juego, unos marcado como ON y el otro como Motorola, los compre en GB componentes fhace unos 4 ó 5 años, como dudé de ellos por este problema, le puse los que ves ahora, también comprados en GB pero hace unos 2 años. A los anteriores los abrí y tienen el mismo aspecto, un chip de unos 6 x 6mm mostado sobre una chapa por sobre la base del transistor, esta noche pongo las fotos.
A ambos juegos (los anteriores y los actuales) les dí una paliza bárbara, a pesar de estar oscilando los tuve sometidos por horas con carga resistiva de 4 ohms con música, tuve varios cortos y cosas que pasan cuando empezás a hacer pruebas sin obtener resultados y no coló ninguno, se ve que los truchos los estás haciendo mas resistentes, aunque no funcionen bien.

Lo del transistor del bias, originalmente estuvo entre los MJE340/350, (tambien oscilaba!) pero el seguimiento de la temperatura era muy malo, probé de ponerlo en ese lugar así nomas como lo ves y mejoró bastante la estabilñidad térmica.

Voy a comprar por mis pagos los MJE a ver que pasa, pienso que por ahí puede estar el asunto (espero).

Algo más, a lo mejor está hecho y no lo ví, pero se podría confeccionar una especie de lista con los comercios que inescrupulosamente venden semiconductores truchos?, puede sonar medio utópico pero si nadie les compra y quieren seguir vendiendo, van a tener que buscar otro proveedor mas confiable no?, esta situación se trasladaría a los importadores, que obviamente solo importan lo mas barato, total tienen el mismo nombre. Es increible el tiempo y el dinero que perdemos.:enfadado:


----------



## 0002 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola gente, bueno aporto mi granito de arena, xavirom creo que deberías darle checar de nuevo el datasheet de los MJ15004, ya que los que tu tienes están marcados de forma distinta a la que indica el datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## xavirom (Mar 1, 2012)

Bueno, van las fotos de los primeros MJ15003/4, con estos, ya existía el problema de la oscilación, vuelvo a repetir que no están quemados, simplemente los abrí para ver que tal adentro, soportaron duras exigencias.


REMARCO: ES EL AMPLIFICADOR PA300 DE ELEKTOR, SOLAMENTE QUE ESTOY USANDO OTRO UN IMPRESO DIFERENTE SIN EL RELE Y EL CIRCUITO ASOCIADO AL MISMO.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 2, 2012)

Esos transistores tienen muy buena pinta, no debería echarles la culpa de tu problema (los lindos y modestos como yo nunca tenemos la culpa ).

Me iría más a ver al MJ15031 que tenés ahí. Si tenés algún otro MJE350 podés usarlo para probar (sólo probar sin carga, o con carga y muy poco volumen) para descartar ese punto como fuente de problemas.

Aprovechando que tenés otro de esos, pregunto: ¿Tiene la misma oscilación? (si la tiene, me juego a que es un problema en el diseño del impreso).

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Mar 2, 2012)

Efectiva y lamentáblemente oscilaba con todos los de salida que probé, no creas que no pensé lo del impreso, pero quisiera probar todo lo que mas pueda en el, sería lamentable que por hecharle la culpa al impreso, diseñe otro y tenga el mismo problema!!, aunque pensándolo bien, podría hacer una placa como está en la publicación utilizando los transistores que tengo es stock a ver que pasa, el tema es el tiempo, pero no me doy por vencido todavía.

Hoy pedí una cotización a ELKO a ver si tienen en Stock, voy a cambiar todos los transistores a ver que pasa, empezando por los 15030/31. En éstos días voy a ver si se me ocurre probar algo mas y lo comento, si no voy a esperar a tener los transistores.  
... mica?

Bueno, hay progresos, tengo a mano TIP41C/42C, los puse en lugar de los MJ15030/31, si bien las oscilaciones no desaparecieron, aparecen levemente un poquitito antes del clip, no hice la prueba, pero si aumento un poquito la capacidad de C14 creería que desaparecen, así que el pronostico es alentador para cuando tenga los MJE originales. 
Solo me queda una duda, me autocito, porque éste malfuncionamiento o no, no me queda del todo claro:



> Algo que podría (o no) justificar la imágen 2 y 3 de estas últimas en la salida del operacional, es la implementación en el circuito original de un indicador "CLIP", me refiero a que si conecto un LED a R31, el mismo se enciende cuando aparece ese recorte violento en la salida de potencia y el operacional, por ahí los que lo probaron y aún lo conserven, quizá no notaron esto porque a mi me funciona mal o simplemente, es parte del comportamiento del circuito y puedan hacer la prueba.



Sigo agradeciendo... 

P/D: me olvidé decir que mas alla de los 10KHz, no hay mas oscilaciones

Saludos.


----------



## Delphos (Mar 11, 2012)

quercus10 dijo:


> Aquí presento otra versión del PA-300, modificado y reducido para que sea mas fácil su ensamblaje y poder  utilizar transistores con montura plástica tipo TO-3PBL , la placa mide 165,1 x 74mm.
> 
> 
> Lo he probado con +-50v y con +-56v viendo que los valores de alimentación en el integrado quedan algo por encima de +-15v en ambos casos, así que hay un abanico de +-50 a +-60 voltios  según el esquema,  en los que funciona perfectamente sin tener que cambiar ningún valor.
> Saludos



Hola Quercus 10, Saludos cordiales desde Mexico, mis felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo realizado en la modificacion del pa300, tengo algunas preguntas, veo que en el diseño original solo tenia 2 transistores de potencia de salida por rama y en tu diseño tiene 3 por rama, esto obiamente aumenta su potencia de salida, estoy en lo correcto? seria posible aumentar a 4 transistores por rama?
Por otro lado los capacitores de 1000 Mf son independientes a los de la fuente de alimentacion?
Gracias de antemano por tu respuesta.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 12, 2012)

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola Quercus 10, Saludos cordiales desde Mexico, mis felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo realizado en la modificacion del pa300, tengo algunas preguntas, veo que en el diseño original solo tenia 2 transistores de potencia de salida por rama y en tu diseño tiene 3 por rama, esto obiamente aumenta su potencia de salida, estoy en lo correcto? seria posible aumentar a 4 transistores por rama?
> Por otro lado los capacitores de 1000 Mf son independientes a los de la fuente de alimentacion?
> Gracias de antemano por tu respuesta.


  Gracias DELPHOS, me alegro de que te guste, en el diseño puse tres parejas de transistores en vez de dos, para que la etapa de salida fuese parecida en potencia a la original  (los MJ15003/4 para que nos entendamos son mas potentes) si aquí se  consiguiesen 2SC3264/2SA1295 originales fácilmente, hubiese utilizado dos parejas y el resultado seria el mismo.
  Tal como esta se puede utilizar a 4Ω, ponerle mas transistores, como poder se puede, pero  seria con la intención de utilizarlo con una carga mas baja en la salida, si no es para esto no hace falta, la potencia no va a aumentar solo con poner mas transistores.
  Los condensadores que comentas son un complemento a los de la  fuente, colocados cerca de los transistores de salida, ayudan en el filtrado y cuando hay grandes consumos. 


			
				SERGIOD dijo:
			
		

> fenomenal fenomenal no habia visto esas fotos, te quedo genial...


  Gracias SERGIOD 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2012)

Ups, se me pasó este mensaje tuyo Xavirom. Perdón por la demora.


xavirom dijo:


> mica?


Eeeeexacto 


xavirom dijo:


> Bueno, hay progresos, tengo a mano TIP41C/42C [...] si bien las oscilaciones no desaparecieron, aparecen levemente un poquitito antes del clip...


Vamos bien entonces.


xavirom dijo:


> Solo me queda una duda, me autocito, porque este malfuncionamiento o no, no me queda del todo claro...


Eso no tiene que ver con tu problema, a menos que estés conectando algo ahí.
Eso está preparado para conectarse a un circuito detector de clip, pero si no está no pasa nada.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Mar 21, 2012)

Cacho.

Bueno, he puesto todos los transistores comprados en ELKO, pero gracias a tu ojo de Dr. House, el problema eran los MJE15030/31, es más, puse el transistor que controla el bias en su lugar porque ahora es estable térmicamente, cosa que antes no lo era, tendía a embalarse aún con este transistor puesto encima de un MJ de salida.
Si bien esas oscilaciones desaparecieron, aún queda un problema a resolver y es esa cosa extraña que aparece cuando comienza el clip, se ven unos picos muy abruptos en la salida que van hacia el cero y picos que tienden a la saturación de la salida del operacional, quise poner nuevamente las fotos pero no pude, no se como se hace.

Se puede ver claramente en las fotos anteriores.



Unos datos mas.


En el circuito indica unos puntos con tensiones de referencia, tengo una discrepancia en unos.

El punto "B" está en la salida de potencia y en la unión de R11 y R12, en el primero de ellos leo "0" pero en el segundo leo "0,76V", en los puntos "A", leo en la entrada negativa de AO "-5.6mV" y en la entrada positiva "5mV".

Todos esto medido sin carga y sin señal.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2012)

xavirom dijo:


> Bueno, he puesto todos los transistores comprados en ELKO,...es más, puse el transistor que controla el bias en su lugar porque ahora es estable térmicamente, cosa que antes no lo era, tendía a embalarse aún con este transistor puesto encima de un MJ de salida.


Magnífico, un problema menos. Eso sí: Nunca se embaló, sino que oscilaba. Sin importar mucho dónde pusieras el transistor se iba a calentar lindo por eso mismo, aunque parece que le encontraste un punto (pegado al transistor) en el que oscilaba menos .


xavirom dijo:


> Si bien esas oscilaciones desaparecieron, aún queda un problema a resolver y es esa cosa extraña que aparece cuando comienza el clip, se ven unos picos muy abruptos en la salida que van hacia el cero y picos que tienden a la saturación de la salida del operacional, quise poner nuevamente las fotos pero no pude, no se como se hace.


No podés poner más de una vez los mismos archivos, eso está así para evitar que se llene todo con las mismas imágenes/archivos, cosa innecesaria.
Podés usar un link a la foto anterior para ponerla de nuevo en otro post.

Lo de los picos... Yo miraría al operacional y a los zeners que lo alimentan para buscar culpables en un principio.
Apostaría a que si reemplazás el que tenés ahora por un (digamos) TL071 (estos eran compatibles pin a pin si mal no recuerdo) la onda va a ser diferente.

Probá eso si podés. Después revisá por el lado de la alimentación y los zeners que se pueden haber puesto medio melindrosos (parecen de 1/2W) con la corriente que les estás dando ahí. Cambiá los condensadores electrolíticos que tienen asociados por unos de 100nF cerámicos (no de poliester ni nada raro, los "ordinarios" nomás) y fijate.
Metele una punta del osciloscopio a la salida para ver los picos y la otra en la alimentación (una rama a la vez) para ver si no se le viene en banda la tensión y por eso se pone tonto.

Como sea, esa zapateadita no es peligrosa, quedate tranquilo por ese lado mientras hacés las pruebas .


Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Mar 27, 2012)

Gracias Cacho por tu respuesta y el detalle de los archivos, y también perdón por la impaciencia!!

Con respecto al embale, te comento que estando en reposo, sin señal y sin observarse oscilaciones, (recrdá que las oscilaciones se veían a partir de cierta potencia) había que bajar muy seguido el valor de la corriente de reposo porque subía constantemente (lentamente), aún después de al menos un par de horas de estar en ese estado, cosa que cambió notáblemente, aunque según los datos del artículo a 100mA por transistor, en reposo está disipando unos 24W, suficiente para que el disipador esté un tanto caliente en reposo (mucho para mi gusto).

El tema de la alimentación del operacional, puse 2 poliester de 100nF como indica el esquema, pero ví que al producirse el pico (además de las oscilaciones que existían en ese momento) había unas señales espúreas en ambas alimentaciones del AO, coloqué entonces 2 electrolíticos en paralelo con los zeners de 22uF, la alimentación se limpió, pero nada cambió con el recorte, y por estos días antes del cambio de los transistores, puse 2 cerámicos de 100n en lugar de los poliester conservando los electrolíticos, (como está en este momento) sin éxito. Ya con los transistores nuevos, coloqué un LF351 para ver que pasaba y lo que veo es una ligera diferencia en el pico, es de menor amplitud, pero no desaparece, la verdad es bastante desagradable verlo y no poder eliminarlo!............

No lo aclaré, pero la tensión de los zeners está ahora bien, estable y limpia.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, odio cuando no es lo más fácil lo que falla :enfadado: 

Viendo lo que tenés ahí y descartando la alimentación del opamp y sus posibles complicaciones, iría tras la bobina de salida y la resistencia que tiene asociada (2r2). Levantalas y fijate si así lo sigue haciendo (fijate que se sacude cuando cambia de contínua -recorte- a alterna). Fijate si así no cambia la cosa.

Si eso no camina, empezaría a mirar por el lado de D15/16 y C10/11.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom (Abr 12, 2012)

Tarde pero volví....

Cacho, la verdad que no hay cambios, de lo último que hice lo mas notable fue el operacional, con y sin la bobina de salida no hubo cambios, estoy empezando a pensar mas seriamente en el impreso, de todos modos. con el LF351, esta cosa rara que se ve en la salida como bien decías antes, no parece tan grave, de momento estoy viendo de hacer la placa como la del artículo para verificar el funcionamiento y sacarme la duda, y si no se soluciona veré de exprimirme (o exprimirles) el cerebro a ver si sale algo mas para probar.
En cuanto tenga alguna novedad, la pondré por acá, considero que estas pruebas (con o sin resultados positivos) son extermadamente útiles para todos.
Nuevamente, gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 18, 2012)

Ok Xavirom.
Si no salió nada por el lado de la bobina ni de la alimentación del operacional, le apunto a D15/16 y C10/11. Está interesante que no sea ninguno de los sospechosos de siempre...

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2012)

Siguiendo con la línea de los amplificadores de Elektor, que tan buen resultado me han dado, y contando con varios amplificadores P3A de Rodd Elliot con salida Sziklay, hice un engendro diabólico entre los dos amplificadores, sumado al diseño de una placa impresa más pequeña (7,5 x 5 cm), lo que da un amplificador muy bueno, que otorga 40W continuos con excelente fidelidad.

El circuito está simplificado lo más posible, para mantenerse pequeño, robusto y confiable.


Aquí tenemos la disposición de los componentes en la plaqueta, la versión en espejo está en el .pdf, para que mantenga el tamaño exacto. Está pensada así chiquita para que entre en un gabinete pequeño, para un amplificador de guitarra acústica que va debajo del asiento del intérprete, algo parecido (parecido nomás ) al que hizo Holimar para Irma Constanzo.

Saludos C


----------



## 0002 (Dic 23, 2012)

Excelente aporte, yo arme el PA150 hace poco, PCB de crimson y muy buen sonido (fotos en la brevedad de lo posible). Espero poder armar este dentro de poco, ya que ando buscando algo con esa potencia más o menos .

Saludos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Dic 23, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 85530
> Siguiendo con la línea de los amplificadores de Elektor, que tan buen resultado me han dado, y contando con varios amplificadores P3A de Rodd Elliot con salida Sziklay, hice un engendro diabólico entre los dos amplificadores, sumado al diseño de una placa impresa más pequeña (7,5 x 5 cm), lo que da un amplificador muy bueno, que otorga 40W continuos con excelente fidelidad.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 85533
> El circuito está simplificado lo más posible, para mantenerse pequeño, robusto y confiable.
> ...



Muy buen trabajo lo realizaste en modo setero*(digo stereo por que armaste dos placas iguales una para cada canal  R-L, o me equivoco) * cuanto es e amperaje de ese transformador de seis amperios o de cinco cual recomiendas


----------



## crimson (Dic 23, 2012)

Gracias 0002 y SergioD, no es estéreo, es monofónico con dos canales, el transformador es de 24+24 a 3A, la idea es hacer dos etapas de potencia, para poder controlar dos parlantes tipo de automóvil (era lo que tenía el amigo). Como trabajan a 4 ohm preferí hacer dos potencias en vez de una, para evitar calentamientos. El seteo de potencia es a 25W máximo por canal, suficiente para no destruir los parlantes y el equipo. Si lo vas a usar para tu casa recomiendo uno de 4A como mínimo, porque a 50W por placa, son 100W, por el 1.6 del rendimiento del clase AB, te da 160W, con un transformador de 24+24 x 4A va bien. Anímense a armarlo que anda lindo.
Saludos C


----------



## 0002 (Dic 23, 2012)

De hecho estaba pensando en algún "modelito" en especial, para un amplificador para guitarra que estoy pretendiendo hacer, y estoy entre uno de ésta serie (PA) o uno con mosfets como el Ampeg. Tengo por ahí unos trafos toroidales, que harían muy buena pareja con alguno de estos, aunque si alcanza el presupuesto, creo que armaría los dos (a lo mejor y compruebo por mismo, aquello que alguna vez se debatió por algún lugar del foro ).

Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Dic 24, 2012)

El Ampeg anda muy bien, estoy por hacerle una plaqueta chica, de 7,5 x 5, pero el tema son los MOSFET, estas de transistores las armo porque tengo cerca un negocio que vende transistores buenos, pero los mosfet son recontra falsos, para comprar originales tengo que perder toda una mañana para ir a comprarlos a Capital Federal, cosa que me molesta bastante, yo vivo en una zona tranquila, y la Capital es un manicomio. Pero si conseguís IRFPs originales no lo dudes, el Ampeg es mejor.
Saludos C


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Ago 19, 2013)

hola a todos, alguien a la fecha utilizo otro termistor PTC que no sea el kty81/122? aca en argentina no lo consigo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2013)

Ponele un termistor PTC 1k 

Saludos !


----------



## ramiro77 (Nov 22, 2013)

Buenas. Alguien armó el original de la revista?
Me gusta mucho el impreso, todos los componentes se consiguen en Digikey, pero me quedé preocupado por lo de las oscilaciones raras cuando está a punto de clippear.


----------



## Juan Jose (Nov 22, 2013)

ramiro77 dijo:


> Buenas. Alguien armó el original de la revista?
> Me gusta mucho el impreso, todos los componentes se consiguen en Digikey, pero me quedé preocupado por lo de las oscilaciones raras cuando está a punto de clippear.




Si, armado y funcionando bien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...00w-hifi-by-mj15004-mj15003-10789/#post427697

Las oscilaciones pueden deberse a problemas de montaje, transistores falsos o algun componente malo. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Ene 22, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les dejo el original * * o sea el PA 600 que yo armé por el 97'.
> 
> Para bajos , sonorización , PA , anda muy bién , aunque puede sonar algo "comprimido" y "metálico" para Hifi.



el esquemático de este ampli que subiste (pa600) no trae la bobina a utilizar, se le puede poner la del pa300? o sin bobina andara bien?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2014)

Yo lo armé sin bobina , pero se le podría poner la típica resistencia  con las 30 espiras de un poco más de 1 mm encima.


----------



## jlpua (Mar 11, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Gracias 0002 y SergioD, no es estéreo, es monofónico con dos canales, el transformador es de 24+24 a 3A, la idea es hacer dos etapas de potencia, para poder controlar dos parlantes tipo de automóvil (era lo que tenía el amigo). Como trabajan a 4 ohm preferí hacer dos potencias en vez de una, para evitar calentamientos. El seteo de potencia es a 25W máximo por canal, suficiente para no destruir los parlantes y el equipo. Si lo vas a usar para tu casa recomiendo uno de 4A como mínimo, porque a 50W por placa, son 100W, por el 1.6 del rendimiento del clase AB, te da 160W, con un transformador de 24+24 x 4A va bien. Anímense a armarlo que anda lindo.
> Saludos C



Felicitaciones amigo crimson por el aporte solo tengo una duda el trafo es de 24+/- ya rectificados?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2014)

jlpua dijo:


> Felicitaciones amigo crimson por el aporte solo tengo una duda el trafo es de 24+/- ya rectificados?



Nop, son *24-0-24Vca* que se convertirán en: *±33Vcc*


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

Estuve haciendo una versión aún más pequeña de la Sziklay 40 que presenté en _éste post_, necesitaba un ancho de no más de 5cm, así que la placa quedó de 63mm x 50mm:

Les dejo la placa en espejo para la plancha (63 x 50 mm):

Y la disposición de los componentes:

Hay pequeñas modificaciones: los driver son MJE340 / 350, que son más aguantadores, viendo que deben ir sin disipador. Hay un capacitor de 220nF (marcado 224) entre las bases de estos driver, para mejorar la performance en agudos, además de un par de capacitores de 10uF a masa en las líneas de +33V y -33V para desacoplar mejor.
Hace rato que me quedé con este circuito con transistores, es de excelente calidad y térmicamente es muy estable.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2014)

Buta  , pero ponele bronceador a los BD  

Tenías que reemplazar un STK ?


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola DOSME, no, es para un amigo, que tiene un cadáver de un centro musical con un disipador un poco chico, incluso estuve haciendo unos reductores de tensión, porque el centro musical trabaja con más de 33V





Entre los reductores y los amplificadores andamos cortos de espacio. Igual, no es para poner al mango, no creo que la use a más de 10W por canal.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2014)

Ideota  y si le dejás esa tensión de más de 33 V y le bajás la ganancia


----------



## jvk85321 (Mar 19, 2014)

Una pregunta, que software usas para desarrollar las placas???

atte.
jvk85321


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2014)

Hola jvk85321, uso el EAGLE. Dosme: tengo malas experiencias con ese sistema, un TIP33C /TIP34C de los que consigo por acá (Garkama o Marimon) explota al llegar a los 50V, tengo que usar sí o sí MJL21194 o similar, lo que significa tomar el tren, luego el 4 e ir a Elko... prefiero bajar tensión a viajar...(y gastar más)...
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2014)

Claro son re truchos , aqui en Capital se pueden conseguir mejores , he comprado TIP35 y 36 D en Rodar  . . .  al precio de ellos obvio.

Para aplicacione industrial los pruebo antes , pongo en serie dos fuentes , una variable hasta 36V con otra fija de 50 o 60V  y tengo dos lamparitas serie de 47V , apenas unos miliamperes , eran de las centrales telefónicas antiguas de Entel  y los que no pasan el examen . . .  se queman jajajaja


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 19, 2014)

Tengo una decena de darlingtons TIP 142/147 desde hace mucho tiempo sin darle uso, se puede adaptar la versión pequeña para este esquema con estos transistores? 
Además tengo TIP2955/3055
Gracias


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2014)

Hola Iván Francisco, como poder se puede, sólo que no sería Sziklay, y por experiencia, hay que poner un par de resistores en las bases de los TIPs, porque son de oscilar con facilidad. Habría que usar el circuito original:





y cambiar la salida TIP31/TIP35 por TIP142, y lomismo en la rama negativa.Lo agrego a mi carpeta de próximos experimentos...
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound (Mar 21, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Iván Francisco, como poder se puede, sólo que no sería Sziklay, y por experiencia, hay que poner un par de resistores en las bases de los TIPs, porque son de oscilar con facilidad. Habría que usar el circuito original:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-timxczgT6tQ/UnlOukYDyLI/AAAAAAAABf0/Tmq7vkpSXHo/s1600/60guásch.JPG
> y cambiar la salida TIP31/TIP35 por TIP142, y lomismo en la rama negativa.Lo agrego a mi carpeta de próximos experimentos...
> Saludos C



Hola Crimson, está probado el de la figura?

Saludos..


----------



## crimson (Mar 21, 2014)

¡Probadísimo! Armalo con confianza:









_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/501278/ _
Saludos C


----------



## Iván Francisco (Mar 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias Crimson, me había seducido el tamaño compacto de l a versión pequeña de la Sziklay 40, Saludos!
Iván


----------



## jlpua (Mar 24, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> Estuve haciendo una versión aún más pequeña de la Sziklay 40 que presenté en _éste post_, necesitaba un ancho de no más de 5cm, así que la placa quedó de 63mm x 50mm:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107120
> Les dejo la placa en espejo para la plancha (63 x 50 mm):
> Ver el archivo adjunto 107123
> ...



Un saludo amigo crimson me podria facilitar el impreso para imprimir por favor se ve excelente con buena distribucion y buen tamaño 

Agradeciendo su atencion jlpua


----------



## crimson (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola jlpua, en el .pdf hay dos placas en espejo listas para plancha. La disposición de los componentes es ésta:
Ver el archivo adjunto 107125
Saludos C


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (May 11, 2014)

Cuando empese a practicar diseño de PCB simpre quise copiar este layout que siempre me gusto por su estilo clasico, fue diseñado por el señor A. Riedl aqui estan las fotos apenas en 2 dias lo copie me asegurare de que no halla errores y despues lo comparto aqui 


ATTN
Juan


----------



## Bilbon (Jun 19, 2014)

Puedo alimentar este ampli OCL 300W con un trafo de 55+55V sin modificaciones?


----------



## crimson (Jun 19, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Puedo alimentar este ampli OCL 300W con un trafo de 55+55V sin modificaciones?



Hola Bilbon, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Te estaría dando unos +/- 75V por rama, tendrías que usar de salida MJ15024 / 25, para más seguridad.
Saludos C


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Jun 19, 2014)

vargasmongo3435 dijo:


> Cuando empese a practicar diseño de PCB simpre quise copiar este layout que siempre me gusto por su estilo clasico, fue diseñado por el señor A. Riedl aqui estan las fotos apenas en 2 dias lo copie me asegurare de que no halla errores y despues lo comparto aqui
> 
> 
> ATTN
> Juan




 Encontre errores en el layout y lo estoy arreglando poco a poco cuando lo termine voy a dejar el archivo de Sprint Layout 6 para compartirlo 

sip! no es facil no inporta cuanta veces reviso siempre sale algo que esta mal 

Regards
Juan


----------



## Bilbon (Jun 19, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta crimson, lo que pasa que ya tengo dos pares de MJ15003/15004.... y un trafo de 55+55 y queria aprovecharlos...


----------



## luisitoloco22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Bilbon dijo:


> Puedo alimentar este ampli OCL 300W con un trafo de 55+55V sin modificaciones?



me parece que es demasiado voltaje 55 + 55 vca, porque rectificados serian +77vcc y -77vcc, tendrias que modificar los valores de las resistencias aparte de cambiar los transistores, si podés probá, pero tené cuidado en caso de averias...

saludos...


----------



## crimson (Jun 20, 2014)

Es parecido a éste:
http://audio-circuit.dk/images/LYNX-v3-0-QAG.pdf
tal vez bajando la tensión un poco con unos diodos o con un regulador del tipo:
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/03/reductor-de-tension-para-amplificadores.html
lógicamente adaptado a esa tensión,es más barato que un transformador...
Saludos C


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Jul 2, 2014)

Quiero compartir este amplificador que hice una vercion TO-3 y tambien deje la vercion original del señor Miles de Apex link abajo

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/164093-100w-ultimate-fidelity-amplifier.html

aqui le dejo las datas y simulacion de multisim 13, tambien les dejo los PDF para manera de planchado el AX-14 y tambien el protector de bocina que usa un triacs 

por cierto deje tambien los datos originales si quieren usarlos so tienen 2 opciones el PCB original o el que hise nuevo que es un poco mas pequeño si alguno nota algun error por favor avisenme para arreglarlo lo he revisado muchas veces casi una semana pienso que esta bien


Espero les guste

ATTN
Juan Vargas


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Jul 23, 2014)

Holla Compañeros de "audio amplifier enthusiast" 

     yo ordene PCB del AX-14 y tan pronto lleguen voy a hacer el test montandolo, el bias es de 12mV leyendo voltage de caida en los resistores 0.22 5W o sea como dice "voltage drop in the USA" desafortunadamente no tengo osiloscopio para ver el comportamineto de salida pero
ya he montado varios amplificadores que me han bregado bien gracias a Dios, deseenme suerte espero salga todo bien, 

 este amplificador fue diseñado en Puerto Rico por mi me tomo mucho timpo pero suena muy bien el Dx Super A  clase AB, solo queria enseñarles imagenes de el  bueno que tengan un buen dia y suerte con sus projectos esto es genial lo de diy 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 11, 2014)

Solo queria decirles que el AX-14T del post #125 funciono muy bien he estado ya probandolo escuchando Jazz, Bachata, y  Reggaeton, muy buen sonido pienso que es bastante compacto y y not tan dificil de armar he estado leyendo el en el foro de Ingles que es recomendado comensarlo con C7 cambiarlo a 330pF "pico faradios" que para serles sincero no hice yo le puse el que lleva de 47pF pieso que lo que entendi fue para estabilisarlo en lo que se ajusta la corriente de bias hasta que este estable, yo lo ajuste a 15mV leyendo voltage de caida a unos de lso resistores 0.33 5W unos 45mA "stand by current" voy a montar el otro mañana con calma 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Adjunto aca una dirección de un ejelente sitio con tema en audio : http://sound.whsites.net/projects-0.htm , recomendo altamente la visita.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 24, 2014)

Hoy un amigo de la pagina de diy Americana le llegaron los PCB ya que yo le regale los gerbers para que el ordene PCB's esa vercion es 1.1 yo tengo la v1.0

 dice que una placa le quedo bien pero la otra tiene problemas el fue al la iglesia y dejo unas fotos de su progreso me imagino que deve ser la insulacion de la placa you tube el mismo problema hay 2 soluciones remover material de los agujeros de los TO-3 *un amigo de aqui ya* *lo mensiono gracias * oh poner algun tipo de insulacion encima algo sencillo como la que usan en los amplificadires antiguos que es un carton rojo no se si lo han visto "Fogonaso" sabe lo que es lo mas seguro  yo hice una solucion "getto" 
ok aqui les dejo las images de la placa del señor Terry 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## vargasmongo3435 (Ago 27, 2014)

Estoy muy contento ya que el AX-14T mi amigo el señor Terry de Texas lo a armado exitosamente las 2 verciones de este PCB que diseñe, el AX-14T se puede modificar para convertirse en Mosfet amplifier *"FX-14"*

con Q14 IRFP240 y Q12 IRFP9240 hay unos diodos zener que se ponen de 15V 4 de ellos en las ilustraciones los van a ver, algunas resistencias se cambian R2 22k, R8 560R, R16 10K, R17 1K, R22 47R, R21 47R Y C7 47pF aqui les dejo los esquematicos y vercion PDF si lo quieren pasar a plancha, el bias es de aproximadamente 15mA - 20mA en el AX-14T

 El amplificador lleva un enbobinado de 16 vueltas a un nucleo de 10 mm "aproximadamente" yo uso a veces una pila AA que da mas o menos ese tamaño de diametro, el alambre enamelado puede ser de 15AWG o 18AWG de grueso en paralelo a una resistencias de 2W 5.6Ω si no tienen de 5.6Ω pueden usar una de 10Ω la combinacion R+C ya esta en la placa del amplificador pero tambien pueden ponerla a la segunda placa del Triac y no ponerle a la de audio 

tambien les dejo para que hagan tambien placa de protecion que tiene un triacs en caso de que el amplificador tenga una falla y made *DC *pues actuara como una barra de hierro enterupiendo la corriente que pueda dañar el woofer se llama *"Triac DC Protect"* bueno aqui les dejo las imagenes y PDF las piezas ya estan puestas en la partes so no hace falta una lista de piezas  
la palca *Triac* pueden usar estos binding post para cuando la ponga en el chassis 

ATTN
Juan


----------



## tecnologo maykel (May 11, 2018)

señor vargas mongo me encantan sus trabajos 
aun soy un estudiante pero me encantaría conocerle


----------



## dmc (Sep 25, 2018)

Hace unos días recibí para reparar una potencia china con los dos canales volados, de aspecto horrible, resistencias levantadas de un extremo, capacitores y transistores inclinados y todo lo falto de prolijidad que se pueda uno imaginar, la reparé (dio menos problemas de los que suponía) y la estuve probando  durante 12 a 14 hrs a 1/2 potencia y 6 horas más a 3/4 sin grandes temperaturas ni cosas raras. 
Al cabo de este tiempo viendo como se estaba comportando (la miraba en el osciloscopio porque estaba con una bobina de carga, es decir sin parlante), decido escucharla... y... sorpresa, respondía muy bien, demasiado para lo que esperaba
Decido sacarle el circuito y clonarla, al hacer esto, se me hizo conocido el circuito y compruebo que es muy similar a la PA300 en versión estereo, la modificación que le hicieron fue que en la etapa de protección aumentaron 1 transistor y variaron en algo algunos valores.
La versión china adolece de deficiencias en la fuente, con diodos muy al límite y poco capacitor (4700uF x 80V) para los dos canales, no cuenta con un circuito de arranque suave, entre otras menudencias. pero todo solucionable.
Les voy dejando algunas imágenes para que vean de que estoy hablando, y un adelanto del pcb de la versión propia que estoy preparando, en unos días más la armo y cuando este funcionando subo el material.


----------



## dmc (May 18, 2019)

Limpiando el Celular, encontré unas imágenes de cuando armé un  equipo para probar, es el mismo circuito solo con algunas modificaciones el la gráfica de la serigrafía del lado de los componentes que no afectan el funcionamiento.
Para hacerla corta, el desempeño fue desde bueno a bastante aceptable excelente de acuerdo a los semiconductores que se utilice, el único inconveniente que tuve fue una auto-oscilación en alta frecuencia (levantaban unos 15 grados más los transistores de salida) que se solucionó cambiando los capacitores de los drivers de salida de 470 pF a 100 pf o 270 pf.
Lo bueno es que acepta gran variedad de transistores para la salida: MJ 15003 / 4, TIP 35 / 6C, BD 249 /50C, 2SC5200 / 2SA 1943 y probablemente otros, lo mismo con el O.P. de entrada: OPA 134, TL 061 / 071 / 081, LM 741 (también lo probé y no fue taaaan malo), lo mismo con los drivers, acepta casi cualquier cosa. 
El voltaje es amplio, desde 33V a 70V con mínimas variaciones, el desempeño de los bajos se afecta según los capacitores de la fuente, con 14100uF fue más que respetable, con 6800 uF muy Bueno y 4700uF bueno.
En este caso y como era para probarlo lo arme con lo que tenía a mano, la mayoría de los componentes (un 85%) son reciclados y aún así, funciona bien.
Es un buen proyecto para los que quieran iniciarse en amplificadores transistorizados ya que se puede ampliar la potencia aumentando transistores y voltajes. 
La corriente de reposo la deje en unos 50 mA.
Aprovecho para comentarles que ahora estoy preparando una etapa con el TDA 8954 (210 + 210 W), ya que me llego un parlante potenciado Behringer B115 con la fuente dañada y le saque el circuito.
Estoy con problemas con el inductor de salida de 22uH (no lo consigo) y me gustaría tratar de armarlo, si alguien puede orientarme para armarlo o comentar algún problema se lo agradecería.


----------



## fmeridius89 (Jun 28, 2021)

crimson dijo:


> Bueno, prometido es deuda, aquí está la versión "mini-mini" del PA300 de Elektor, la PA50. Está a propósito armada con componentes absolutamente comunes, nada de BAT85 ni NE5534, sino humildes 1N4148 y TL071 y los capacitores son lentejitas cerámicas.
> El sonido sigue siendo muy bueno y la estabilidad térmica excelente, calienta lo normal, luego de escuchar un rato largo el disipador alcanza los 48 grados. Los driver calientan un poco, pero no creo que justifiquen llevar disipador. Ojo que usé un MPSA42 en vez de un BD139 para sensar la temperatura en el disipador, los valores de resistencia cambian,y los zener son de 13V en vez de 15V, por lo demás, son los mismos valores de las anteriores PA.Es un amplificador sencillo y absolutamente recomendable. Saludos C


Crimson que tal...te consulto hice tu mini mini y me da voltaje en la salida.. No encuentro manera de hacerlo funcionar...los Tr de salia estan todos Ok....cuando saco el TL071 se estabiliza y el voltaje en la salida baja a 8  volts aproximado y en las bases de los TR tengo 5 volts...no logro hacer el ajuste de bias. Podrias darme unas lineas de cual puede ser el inconveniente? los componentes los arme tal cual como vos pones y respetando todos los valores de resistencias...hasta el MPSA42 puse tal cual


----------



## crimson (Jul 1, 2021)

Hola fmeridius89, cuando hay un fallo así hay varios principales sospechosos. En primer lugar uso una super lupa, que me regalaron de una ampliadora de fotos, que me permite ver hasta los electrones, con ella reviso detenidamente todas las pistas, fundamentalmente las conexiones de los transistores, porque suelen quedar pequeños e imperceptibles hilos de cobre en la plaqueta. En segundo lugar revisar el pinout de los transistores, a veces  vienen cambiados, he visto BC548 que en vez de ser ebc eran cbe, los ponés confiados y no funcionan. En tercer lugar, y lo más común hoy en día lamentablemente es la pésima calidad de los componentes. recuerdo la época que compraba mis primeros 2N3055, venían en blister, hacía un amplificador RCA con 50+50 V y calentaban como para freir un huevo, pero no se quemaban nunca, andaban toda la noche al mango en los bailes, explotaban solamente cuando algún nabo pisaba con una pata de silla metálica el cable rojo y negro del parlante y hacía cortocircuito. Recuerdo haber usado un TIP31 como salida de un transmisor portátil en 3,5MHz ¡y andaba! hoy en día es ciencia ficción... Por ahí te conviene probar los semiconductores uno por uno, con medidor de hfe. Si no tenés acá hay uno sencillo:








						Apuntes sobre un medidor de hfe
					

Hoy en día la mayoría de los tester tienen medidor de hfe (ganancia de un transistor), pero en el caso de no poseer uno, hay un antiguo mé...




					qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com
				



Yo armo poco de audio hoy en día, estoy más con los transmisores, pero aún así me acostumbré a probar todo antes de instalarlo, encontré resistencias fuera de valor, capacitores con fugas, integrados nuevos que no funcionan, es mucha la basura que anda dando vueltas.
Armate de paciencia y andanos comentando, así plasmamos la experiencia para algún otro con algún problema similar.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2021)

fmeridius89 dijo:


> Crimson que tal...te consulto hice tu mini mini y me da voltaje en la salida.. No encuentro manera de hacerlo funcionar...los Tr de salia estan todos Ok....cuando saco el TL071 se estabiliza y el voltaje en la salida baja a 8  volts aproximado y en las bases de los TR tengo 5 volts...no logro hacer el ajuste de bias. Podrias darme unas lineas de cual puede ser el inconveniente? los componentes los arme tal cual como vos pones y respetando todos los valores de resistencias...hasta el MPSA42 puse tal cual


Coincidiendo con lo que comenta  *Crimson*, lee *este *tema


----------



## fmeridius89 (Jul 1, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coincidiendo con lo que comenta  *Crimson*, lee *este *tema


Fogonazo muchisimas gracias y a Crimson tambien! Re ayudan!!


----------



## fmeridius89 (Jul 2, 2021)

crimson dijo:


> Hola fmeridius89, cuando hay un fallo así hay varios principales sospechosos. En primer lugar uso una super lupa, que me regalaron de una ampliadora de fotos, que me permite ver hasta los electrones, con ella reviso detenidamente todas las pistas, fundamentalmente las conexiones de los transistores, porque suelen quedar pequeños e imperceptibles hilos de cobre en la plaqueta. En segundo lugar revisar el pinout de los transistores, a veces  vienen cambiados, he visto BC548 que en vez de ser ebc eran cbe, los ponés confiados y no funcionan. En tercer lugar, y lo más común hoy en día lamentablemente es la pésima calidad de los componentes. recuerdo la época que compraba mis primeros 2N3055, venían en blister, hacía un amplificador RCA con 50+50 V y calentaban como para freir un huevo, pero no se quemaban nunca, andaban toda la noche al mango en los bailes, explotaban solamente cuando algún nabo pisaba con una pata de silla metálica el cable rojo y negro del parlante y hacía cortocircuito. Recuerdo haber usado un TIP31 como salida de un transmisor portátil en 3,5MHz ¡y andaba! hoy en día es ciencia ficción... Por ahí te conviene probar los semiconductores uno por uno, con medidor de hfe. Si no tenés acá hay uno sencillo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crimson desde ya MUCHISIMAS gracias por tu orientacion. arme la otra etapa( hice en una misma PCB las dos etapas..o canales... y el derecho me sirvio de " experimento-" ahora sobre el izquierdo.. hice todo y salio funcionando . Lo cierto es que efectivamente estoy dudando de los BC 556 y 546


fmeridius89 dijo:


> Crimson desde ya MUCHISIMAS gracias por tu orientacion. arme la otra etapa( hice en una misma PCB las dos etapas..o canales... y el derecho me sirvio de " experimento-" ahora sobre el izquierdo.. hice todo y salio funcionando . Lo cierto es que efectivamente estoy dudando de los BC 556 y 546


De que los BC556 Y 546 tengan mal dispuestos los pinout...en Fin mil gracias tu aporte y tu ampli diseñado me encanta...va genial para usar en mi casa y escuchar buenos tangos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2021)

fmeridius89 dijo:


> De que los BC556 Y 546 tengan mal dispuestos los pinout...en Fin mil gracias tu aporte y tu ampli diseñado me encanta...va genial para usar en mi casa y escuchar buenos tangos!


No es que tengan equivocada la distribución de las patas.
Distintos fabricantes adoptan distintas distribución de patas  🤷‍♂️


----------



## fmeridius89 (Jul 2, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es que tengan equivocada la distribución de las patas.
> Distintos fabricantes adoptan distintas distribución de patas  🤷‍♂️



Si Si Fogonzo , a lo que me refería era en comparación a la máscara de componentes de este amplificador , debería ir de otra forma el BC , igualmente los mido antes de ponerlos y controlo de no pifiarle en la orientación de los pines.

Fogonazo ,  Perdón tipeé cualquier cosa! Ahora estoy probándolo , incluso sin disipador...no calienta nada...está genial el Amplificador , mañana le pongo disipador.


----------

